# Chausson allegro 94 grey water outlet



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We've just taken delivery of an Allegro 94, and the outlet pipe for the grey water consists only of a 6 inch length 40mm pipe, connected to a 90 degree bend. Consequently the water discharges roughly in the centre of the vehicle, underneath. Not much chance of getting over the drain with it. I can easily sort it with a length of 40mm pipe - but, is it supposed to be like this , or is part of the pipe work missing?

Thanks

Rick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations, Rick - wise choice of manufacturer! :wink: 

Mine is just in front of the rear bumper (about 6" in front), roughly centre side to side, and consists of a vertical outlet pipe.

Getting lined up is a bit of a nuisance, and I keep promising myself I'll put a little painted arrow on the bumper so Annie can tell me when I'm right L-R, and then I'll mess about F-B to get it lined up.

I've not considered it a huge problem thus far.

Gerald


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply Gerald. Sound a bit like it is supposed to be like it then. The positioning of it with my layout is a bit more problematical, since the tank is midway down the vehicle, so the outlet is almost dead centre. Fine for those waste disposal areas where you've got a largish area of concrete sloping to the drain, but as in a lot of cases where it's close to a wall, then not much chance of getting lined up. Looks like a trip to the plumbers merchant to get a couple of metres of 40mm pipe!

Thanks again

Rick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have same as Gerald and so far no problems.

Sounds like you've got a length of pipe missing. What happens if you want to empty the waste tank when pitched up. I can empty mine into a wheeled waste tank and then take it away to the waste water drain.

It might be useful to check underneath to see if there is an extension pipe clipped inside the skirt. You would at least want to be able to reach a manual valve to drain I think.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. As you suggest, there is a manual release, fitted just below the skirt, which opens a gate valve on the tank itself. I can't find any evidence of additional brackets, which might suggest missing pipework, so I'm coming round to thinking it is supposed to be like it is. Maybe another case of a designer never having used a motorhome!

At least it is standard drainage size, so it is easily resolved

Rick


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We did have the Allegro 83 and the waste was bang in the middle and 4ft from the back, it was also so low that you could not connect any pipework to it.
To empty the tank when parked up for a week or so I fastened a very small watering can to the end of some 40mm pipe and positioned it under the outlet.

The Burstner is more sensible and I can use a bucket if neccesary.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Mike


----------

